# ماهو التاكل ولماذا يحدث....المحاضره الولى في هندسه التاكل



## كيمكو نت (30 نوفمبر 2007)

التاكل :هو انحلال سطح المعدن بسبب تفاعله مع الوسط الذي يتعرض له
المركبات الناتجه من هذا الانحلال عباره عن منتجات معدنيه قريبه جدا من الصخور المعدنيه الموجوده في القشره الارضيه.
اي ان التاكل هو العمليه العكسيه لاستخلاص المعدن من خاماته (اي انه يعيد المعدن الى الحاله الاصليه الموجود فيها بالطبيعه)

لماذا يحدث التاكل؟؟؟؟
ان القوى المسببه للتاكل هي النتيجه الطبيعيه لوجود هذه المعادن بشكل مؤقت على اساس معدن حر ان الوصول لهذه الحاله من حاله وجودها الطبيعي بشكل خامات ومركبات يتطلب سلسله من التفاعلات
حيث ان: المعدن يمتص ويخزن طاقه ثم يعود ليفقدها في عمليه التاكل
تختلف كميه الطاقه من معدن لاخر وكمثال على ذلك 
الحديد الذي يوجد في الطبيعه بشكل خامات الهيماتايت والذي يتكون من اوكسيد الحديديك اما نواتج تاكل الحديد المتراكم على سطحه فهو ايظا يتكون من اوكسيد الحديديك بصوره رئيسيه

اضرار التاكل:
1-تغير الابعاد وفقدان الخواص الميكانيكيه
2-المظهر
3-الاضرار الاقتصاديه
ا) اضرار مباشره: استبدال القطع_طلاء المعادن_استخدام معادن مقاومه للتاكل وبالتالي زياده الكلفه
ب)اضرار غير مباشره: التوقف غير المبرمج_تلوث المنتجات_فقدان السلامه_خساره في الكفائه


----------



## desalination (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا كيمكو وننتظر المزيد


----------

